# Allianz-Gilde Yamato auf Kil´Jaeden sucht



## Demea (18. Juli 2007)

Yamatø sucht folgende Klassen

Holy-Paladin
Fury-Krieger

Solltet Ihr einer dieser Klassen angehören, habt täglich (Samstag ausgenommen) von 18:00-23:00 Zeit könnt Ihr Euch unter

www.yamato-guild.de bewerben.

Spaß am PVE und Farmbereitschaft für Flask/Tränke/Verzauberungen solltet Ihr mitbringen, sowie eine abgeschlossene Karazhan-Vorquest und Equip auf Karazhan-Niveau.


----------



## Lorille (18. Juli 2007)

PvE-Slam > Fury. Erst mit Hastegear ausm BT wirds gleichwertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

